# Strange Pigeon Behavior



## pigeonAZ (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey all,
My male and female mated pair have been acting unusual during this first week as their adopter, and I wanted to ask if you have any insights about their behavior. 

The female doesn't like hanging out in the nest. The male spends most of his time spinning around in circles, cooing, and laying low making these deep purring noises. If the female walks onto the nest, the male seems irritated. 

Their appetites are normal, and they get adequate time outside to stretch and fly around. 

My suspicion is that the male is frustrated and trying to mate. I haven't seen them engage in any sexual behavior since adopting them. 

Any thoughts? Would appreciate input and / or suggestions on what I can do to help them cheer up.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like pretty normal pigeon behavior to me. They have to bond before tgey will mate.


----------



## pigeonAZ (Jun 19, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Sounds like pretty normal pigeon behavior to me. They have to bond before tgey will mate.


Even if they've mated before? 

Either way, thank you for the response! I am only comparing these birds to the feral pigeons I used to look after, and they were madly infatuated with one another, judging by their frequent activities in my backyard. 

I hope these two I have now resolve whatever sexual tension is going on in their loft!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

pigeonAZ said:


> Hey all,
> My male and female mated pair have been acting unusual during this first week as their adopter, and I wanted to ask if you have any insights about their behavior.
> 
> The female doesn't like hanging out in the nest. The male spends most of his time spinning around in circles, cooing, and laying low making these deep purring noises. If the female walks onto the nest, the male seems irritated.
> ...


 Sounds like male pigeon is trying to mate, while female is not so interested.

Give it a bit of time, things should work out.

Good Luck


----------



## 57821 (Mar 28, 2018)

That sounds pretty normal to me. Especially if they are younger/less experienced or newly mated they will sometimes take a while. It took almost six weeks for my birds to pair up and I thought something was wrong and that my female was possibly a male but she was actually just not mature yet so she was oblivious to any mating instincts. The male was calling the female to his nest for almost an entire week and she was ignoring him, but she eventually accepted him and started to sit in the nest bowl with him. Before this they had been housed together for almost a whole month and ignored each other completely. 

They will eventually come around and pair up if it is a true M/F pair Good luck.

Also at times you don't see pigeons mate, I didn't actually catch my pigeons mating until they had been paired for a long time and had already made a nest maybe they didn't want me to see (just kidding lol). When you see them sitting together in the nest a lot and preening each other then that is a good sign.


----------

